# Wanted : Oil rig models for collection.



## oysaet

Looking for scale models of semi submersible rigs. Drilling rigs, accommodation, dive support etc. Rigs from the 70s and 80s would be of special interest. In particular looking for AKER H3s, but anything will be of interest.

Would anyone have any information on the whereabouts of the models of Bendoran and Atlantic 1 (both H3)?


Oyvind


----------

